# Visited the Cotswolds



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We returned last week from a week in the Cotswolds, started with 2 days at the C.C.C. site at Oxford which was OK, nice walk into town along the river. C.C.C. staff I would give 5/10, not a great welcome,
" Tell your husband to turn his engine off". 
Asked if I had booked, if not they were full,replied I had phoned the night before,she said,
" I was,nt here so hope it,s in this book if not we are full. "
Then asked for Club card, which she examined thoroughly, and then asked to see my husband's. (took him about 10 mins to find it.) 
No " Welcome to our site,nice to meet you"!!!! 

Stayed 2 nights then moved to Moreton-in-Marsh to a site called Fossway, £12.50 a night with electric,nice site and very close to lovely pub with good food, and 5 minutes walk into small town which had some nice shops,stayed another 2 nights.

Moved on through Chipping Campden,another very pretty village with lovely church,visited Stow-on-Wold and onto Boughton on Water. We stayed at 5 van site at football ground,(club on site, so cheaper drinks),£6..75 night,10 mins.walk into village. This was the best village we visited,river runs through centre and 5 little bridges makes it really lovely, very popular beauty spot at weekends.

Moved to C.C. site at Cirencester,what a lovely site,staff 8/10, much more welcoming. The site is excellent in every way, probably the best we have stayed on for a club site. Again you can walk into town in 15 mins. through the Bathurst Estate,it is a lovely walk and Cirencester is a typical Cotswold town with beautiful architecture.

Had a great week and was reluctant to come home, decided I have a holiday addiction, have just been planning the next one.   

Lesley


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Oxford is not in the Cotswolds, they just nicked our stone. Note the rudeness you endured, Cotswold folk are polite and friendly at all times.

Hope you had a great time


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I was considering joining the CCC but if you have to show husband and wife membership cards just to get on their sites I don't think I will bother!
Oxford is such a nice place - pity some wardens have had a charisma by-pass.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Oxford is such a nice place - pity some wardens have had a charisma by-pass.


See Peachcroft Farm CL in the campsite reviews. Excellent alternative to the Oxford site with a frequent ( every 5 minutes ) bus service to Oxford town centre a short walk from the site. Total time to Oxford about 15 minutes. Has an excellent farm shop, pick your own, cafe , plant nursery and cheese shop too !

(No, I don't own it!)

G


----------

